# What would you do with a spare 29G?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm thinking maybe a cichlid tank, with blue rams or yellow labs or albino (Sp unknown)
I think it would be awesome to get white gravel and slate.
But I don't know what else to put in there, I want some sort of catfish... 

Right now I have a 55g with whats listed below and want to keep that a community because of my fish buying disease. 

Do what would you do with a spare 29G?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Lexus @ Tue Mar 15 said:


> Do what would you do with a spare 29G?


i would give it to someone (like me  )


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

EEL, I would get an eel if it was me, Or maybe a Butter Fly fish, dragon fish, and weird looking stuff like that
and a few cory cats.
Just some stuff like that, that does not move, then everyone who looks in there will say
"hey I think your fish is dead" LOL, I use to love that.......


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

planted.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

More info, I dont care if the fish breed or not.
I don't want eels.
I don't want 2 community tanks running. 
I really love cichlids so I might have a go at them again. 
I read up a little more on Blue Rams and they don't like other bottom feeders as they prefer the bottom. So what would I do with Blue Rams since they are bottom dwellers? Maybe get some upside down cats and some otos?Plus I could move some of my fish from the 55g to the 29.
Hmm...
just some ideas
6 Blue Rams
3 upside down cats
3 otos

Hmm i dont know...
Here is what is in my 55g. (well its what i think we have cause they have not been fed since last friday so some could be dead!    my ex went on a trip and there was no one to feed.) 
and no I don't want to group them by water preferences. And yes I am VERY OVERSTOCKED
10 Tiger Barbs (my fav)
5 Coral Platys (my second fav)
2 Angelfish 
2 Clown Loaches
6 Black Neons 
6 Black Skirt Tetras
1 Blue Gourami 
1 Betta
3 Otos
1 Albino Rainbow Shark
3 Julii, 3 Albino, 1 Spotted, 2 Panda & 2 Bronze Cories

Ho hum, decisions decisions 
Maybe my 29G should be a platy tank? uh 
I think I'm going to see if I can trade my 6 neons, 6 tetras and gourami for some other fish for the 29 once its set up.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Planted? For me, goes without saying. I have two tanks, and both are heavily planted.

I'd put some rainbowfish in the tank. I've seen some pictures of them, and the good local shop has them. 
They seem very beautiful.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm currently turning my spare 30g into a reef tank... But if I had another spare tank, it'd be no decision: *Apistos*! I'd love to have a heavily planted tank with a pair of _Apistogramma borelli_, a small school of neon tetras (about 6), a zebra pleco (they only get about 4-5" long), and about 4 cories. That would be absolutely beautiful! (Just my opinion, though...) :mrgreen: [/i][/b]


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, if Tiger barbs and Coral-colored platies are you favorites, then I think that you would really get a kick out of a tankful of Rosy Barbs, longfinned or normal. Once established and fully colored up, they are real eye-catchers.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've use it for a grow out tank for Betta fry.


RC


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

> But if I had another spare tank, it'd be no decision: Apistos! I'd love to have a heavily planted tank with a pair of Apistogramma borelli, a small school of neon tetras (about 6), a zebra pleco (they only get about 4-5" long), and about 4 cories. That would be absolutely beautiful!


Yeah, and expensive too! The prices of those zebras is astronomical. I've never seen one in real life.

But the Apistos sound nice. I read a web page on them (which I can't find right now) which described them and suggested keeping them with fish form the same area -- bloodfin tetra and peppered cories, and that sounded nice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

id use it for a small SW tank....with maybe a few peaceful and smaller fish and some inverts.

but thats just me


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

or you could give it to me, and I'D use it for a small SW tank!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I brought it home and set it up in my bathroom. So now i get to do my deeds and watch my fish. LOL.   
Its got water in it and the filter going but no gravel yet. Think i'll pick some gravel or sand up tonight. I'll let you know how the cycle is going.


----------



## LeafGoblinFish (Mar 15, 2005)

make it a heavily planted species tank for a species that you might like but cant put anything else you like in with them. ive got 6 awesome "indian butterfly gobies" in a species tank or you could use it as a breeder tank like a duplicate of your cichlid tank if you want to change plants out or grow some fry or breed plants you could toss in a couple live bearers and watch fish give birth depends on what you want to do with it i would stablize it and keep it as a breeder tank an exact replica of my tank but with different plants and i would put little plantlets in it and any fry that i might recieve make your extra tank work for you and sell your new plantlets on aquabid(selling back to lfs wont get you much) and sell your fry back to the lfs or to a friend or sumthing get yourself to the point where your tanks support themselves


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I was going to get sand then naughty me I went and got red fine gravel. I don't think I like it though cause with my florescent light it seems like its pink. I liked the color in the store in the bag.... hmmm Do you think red will go okay with blue rams or electric yellows?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think it would look really nice with yellow labs. i think it would bring out their color alot more


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The red? I hope so, cause I'm kinda kicking myself for not getting natural or black again or sand.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

i wanna see some pics Lexus!!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

pictures will have to wait til next weekend when i bring my digital home from college.


----------



## BigEyedFish (Jan 18, 2005)

(RC) @ Wed Mar 16 said:


> I've use it for a grow out tank for Betta fry.
> 
> 
> RC


What the hell was that supposed to mean?????


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I think he meant he keeps his betta fry in a 29G


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

I would breed one certain kind of fish. since thats a pretty good size tank.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a 19 inch Fire Eel and it's still growing! so choose your "eels" wisely, ok?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

awesome....what size tank is it in?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well if your that concerned about the red gravel, get a little bit of black and mix them together


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Stare at it longlingly, whilst it collects dust so my wife won't shoot me


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd be careful while its in the bathroom, no hairsprays, perfumes, colognes, or spray air fresheners!!!! These must be the commandments of a bathroom with a fish tank.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

lol I usually use those products outside of the bathroom, because it is tile and gets sticky when i use it in the bathroom! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Lexus was banned???


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah they didn't want her posting so much!!!! JK, I don't know whats going on with that... it seems as though she's back on, she was as of 5 something today and that banned messege was there before that.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yuppers im on, i couldnt get to the site all day yesterday up until 5 today so i dont know whats going on :? 
it came up as error something


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

guppycat @ Sun Mar 20 said:


> I would breed one certain kind of fish. since thats a pretty good size tank.


No breeding for me, no room for babies and dont have a good place to sell them to. 



> Yeah they didn't want her posting so much!!!! JK, I don't know whats going on with that... it seems as though she's back on, she was as of 5 something today and that banned messege was there before that.


hey now! I dont post THAT much jk


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

a few discus always look nice if you wnt my two cents


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya i was thinking that but I dont want to pay a lot, and I have only seen Discus at the lfs once


----------



## E (Mar 8, 2005)

Acid or Alkaline water? If your water is soft & acid get the rams and 10 tetra and plant it. Or put in one pair of angels and let them make babies. If its hard, get a pair of N. brichardi or J. Ornatus and fill it up with rocks as well as water. Same thing for Yellow Labs, rocks and PVC pipe. But a 29 is a little small for the Malawians. Get young ones and be prepared to move or sell them as they reach maximum size. Yellow labs breed at 2" (she only had one fry in her mouth), but only get aggressize above 6". Corys are ok with apistos, with africans, get a pleco.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

my water reads very soft with a ph of 7.6... strange i know.
I dont want any more tetras really... 
I heard you can crowd cichlids to keep aggression down, but labs are one of the least aggresive. I was only thinking 4-6... 
No I do not plan on moving them to another tank as I already have a 55G community.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I do really like Pristilla Tetras but I'm going to the Petshop here in town where I go to college to see what they have before I go home. Maybe I'll find something cool!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i still vote "Reef" or "Marine Tank"


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I want Saltwater but dont have the time as Im at college during the week and I dont have the money on my walmart wage :roll:

Maybe I'll sit and stare at my empty tank with red rocks...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

May i make a suggestion?




























I would "depending how far u are from madison" go to animart, get some black tahiton moon sand, they sell 20lbs for $12 there, put that in there, put some holey rock in there, 50/50 lighting, hook urself up with some cool mbuna's like socolofi's, johannii's, and yellow labs, be one kick A** looking tank  

Just my 2cents.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Im 187 miles from Madison, I can pick up sand, Its just the holey rock is expensive around here... and we only have red lava rock. 

I want yellow labs but they are almost $10 a piece... so I guess I'll add them slowly so I can still have money and not feel like Im spending that much on fish :lol:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

dang, u sound like ur from eau claire area? 

if so there is a yellow lab breeder up that way, has great lookin labs, even cichlidforum used her male lab as species profile reference...

Hmm..we dont have holey rock here either, i had to order it frome bay think it was $25 including shipping for 12lbs..i went with company goes by "sea corals LLC"

here's them:
http://stores.ebay.com/Sea-Corals-LLC

Ah here's a auction i was looking for..this is what i had to get since could only scramble 2lbs here locally a year ago and havent seen it since.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=66793&item=4367469735&tc=photo


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I live in Chippewa Falls and work in Eau Claire, go to school in Menomonie


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm...i will have to get her email addy for you, if ur interested? i am sure she can hook u up with better quality and better price, then LFS, lol. i just pm u with it if u want...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Sure sounds good


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

My dad votes keep the red gravel, as it brighten things up and is rich looking. So I suppose it can stay til it really drives me up the wall.... there are pics of my 29G in the African section.... more to come


----------

